# Datensicherung mit Drive Image auf externer Festplatte möglich?



## QuicDicDeng (14. März 2005)

Hallo Tutors,

Kann ich meine Festplatte komplett auf einer externen Festplatte sichern oder ist der USB Anschluß dazu nicht geeignet?

Dank i.v.

quicdicdeng


----------



## puetz (19. März 2005)

wieso sollte es nicht funktionieren


----------



## BuelentAyyuece (21. März 2005)

Wenn Dein System funktioniert und Du den Treiber des externen HD installieren kannst, läuft es einwandfrei! Wenn es aber Probleme bei Deinem System gibt, könnte Schwierigkeiten geben, z. B. eine enorme Reduzierung der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit (mit einem fehlerhaften Windows XP selber erlebt!)


----------



## Arananka (21. März 2005)

Hast Du schon ein spezielles Programm ins Auge gefasst, mit dem Du die Sicherung vornehmen willst? Je nach verwendeten Programm unterscheiden sich die Möglichkeiten und Methoden der Sicherung auf externe (USB oder Firewire) oder netzwerkgebundene Datenträger. Die Sicherung einer Systempartition erfolgt, logischerweise, von "außen", sprich, der Rechner startet in einer Art DOS-Modus und führt die Sicherung mit den angegebenen Parametern von dort aus durch. Ob dein System funktioniert oder nicht ist dabei unerheblich. Es ist möglich ein Image der HDD anzulegen oder die gesamte HDD auf eine andere zu spiegeln. Im ersten Fall wird eine (meist) komprimierte Datei auf einem Datenträger deiner Wahl angelegt, die im Bedarfsfall wieder hergestellt wird. Diese ist, sofern es sich um eine bootfähige Partition handelt, nach der Wiederherstellung auch wieder bootfähig. Im zweiten Fall wird eine bitweise 1 zu 1 Kopie der Daten auf einem Datenträger angelegt. Auch bootfähig. Die Wiederherstellung erfolgt ebenfalls von "außen". Je nach Hardwarevoraussetzungen und Festplattenbelegung dauert der Vorgang von wenigen Minuten bis zu mehreren Stunden. Wenn Du noch Fragen hast: Posten!

mfg
arananka


----------

